# 5th UNOFFICIAL FALL PFF SHARK TOURNEY



## Clay-Doh

This went great the last 4 times, and everybody who went had a lot of fun! We still have good stories to tell about it! Lets do the same this year!!



*RULES:



Fishing can begin at 4 pm Friday October 2nd. Measure-In deadline is Sunday 1 pm October 4th.



Measuring will be conducted at Fort Mcree.



$80 "donation" (thats a nice legal term since this is a public forum) per Boat (Team) due by Thursday before the tournament. (date to be determined) If you are camping and surf fishing instead of boat, ect, "Team" is limited to 4 people per entry fee, and list there names.





One winner, winner take 75% with 25% for Team with largest shark in junior angler division, 15 years old and younger. If winning shark is from a Team that does have a junior angler, than 100% of prize to that team. "Winner" is team with the largest shark measured by the deadline at fork length. ALL legal species of shark other than Nurse shark are eligable. 





Cookout saturday afternoon as long as someone has a shark to bring in with some fried shark nuggets. $50 of the total "donation" fees will be used for oil, propane, breading, and condiments.



For a shark to win IT MUST BE MEASURED PUBLICLY at Fort Mcree. After that, you can keep the shark like a selfish bastard, or you can donate it to the cookout! Please follow Florida and Federal game laws as regards to bag limits ect., and keep in mind that you need a federal HMS boat permit to fish for sharks out of state waters. Cost is around $65 I think, and can be purchased online. You can bring in one shark per day. 



If you do not eat shark, please make sure to keep your eligable shark in good condition and cold on the way to Mcree. There will be many people who would love to take some home if we already have enough for the cookouts. PLEASE DO NOT WASTE THESE TASTY CRITTERS! Since we are measuring length, and not weight, it would be best to gut it, and stuff bags of ice inside.





There are no angling rules other than abide by the laws. Everything else is captains choice, as regards angling methods and gear, firearms, ect. So please make sure you are aware of these laws. And yes, it IS illegal believe it or not to spearfish a shark, so I will not be attempting that. 



This event is more for the purpose of having a dang good time and fryin up some shark on the beach with good friends and making more good friends than anything else. Please keep that in mind, and this will go smooth. 



$80 "donation" can be mailed to: 



BOSS Commercial Building Services 

1333 College Parkway #110 

Gulf Breeze, FL 32563 



If mailing a check or money order, please make payable to "CASH", or Clay Palmgren. Do NOT make it payable to my business!



My number is (850) 777-1221. If you would like to meet up or swing this way, I live in Gulf Breeze. After you enter, please post a post on here to that simply says "ENTERED" so we can all get exited as the prize money grows! 



There are a ton of other rules that could be posted, but I think everybody knows what is ethical and proper and fair. Also mob riot will enforse any common sense rules. Such as if you bring a frozen shark you caught last month to the Measure-In, I think the mob riot will fix that stupidity. And they say you can't fix stupid! 



There will be some people camping on Fort Mcree, and I will be bringing some firewood to keep a homebase fire going. I will also be taking a couple boatless anglers to McRee who will be surf fishing for the tournament. 



IF YOU HAVE ROOM FOR 1 OR MORE TO TRANSPORT TO FORT MCREE TO SURF FISH AND CAMP SO THEY CAN BE PART OF THIS TOO, PLEASE SAY SO!!! Boatless anglers, speak up if yer goin out to MCree! 



Before the tournament, an official VHF channel will be announced. 



If called for weather, it will be rescheduled for the following weekend. 

*

I look foward to this, and meeting more of you! 

And again, it was wishiniwasfishin last fall who kickstarted this thing!! Thanx man! 



I am really hoping someone else can try to win this thing. Team Chunky Love has, after all, won 2 out of 4. You guys are worthless!


----------



## bluffman2

*Atlantic HMS Angling Permit (Recreational) Description* 

All owners/operators of vessels fishing recreationally for and/or retaining regulated Atlantic Highly Migratory Species (Atlantic tunas, sharks, swordfish and billfish) in the Atlantic Ocean, including the Gulf of Mexico and Caribbean Sea, must obtain an Atlantic Highly Migratory Species (HMS) permit. Similar to Atlantic tunas permits, 2009 Atlantic HMS permits cost $16.00 and will be valid from the date of issuance through December 31, 2009. 

heres a link to buy one

https://hmspermits.noaa.gov/FirstTimeOrRenew.asp


----------



## J.Sharit

The HMS permit is needed if you fish over 9 miles out in federal waters. State regs apply inside that. Hopefully team Kane Mano will be there to make a showing. Always a blast.....What are the dates or are we having a poll? 1st weekend isout for us the middle weekends look good though.


----------



## Clay-Doh

The last couple times have coincided with the Fort Mcree campout and full moon, wich made for a perfect setting.



Sorry, I was not trying to be an ass, I know I have always put a poll up the other times, but navigatin the sea at night and pullin in a monster is just so much better with the full moon.



October 2-4th.



Is that the weekend you cant make it Kane?:doh


----------



## Clay-Doh

And here are some members pics from previos years....


----------



## User6882

oh hell yea.. i wont have the money to enter but ill damn sure surf fish with everybody else

ohh id need a ride to mcree from wherever everybodys launching if at all possible


----------



## Hired Hand

Okay Clay,

Jim and I are in. Of course you knew that. Just wanted to make it official and public. See you on the water and the check is in the mail as I write this.


----------



## reelhappy

the reelhappy raft is in again ! maybe this time is the one!

still have minor problems but we are in!

scot


----------



## User6882

if anybody needs an extra teammate ill be more than happy to join

i can help out with whatever needed, just really wana get out with a couple good people n have a great time


----------



## JoshH

Yall might luck out this year, I might be running some redfish trips that weekend so there's a chance someone else might get the money! We shall see. Its a lot of fun and if you havent been out to one of these before you should hop on with someone and fish or just hang out on the beach and party and eat some food. :letsparty


----------



## Clay-Doh

Some of the regular teams havent chimed in...runnin scared?


----------



## J.Sharit

Team Kane Mano is still in a gray area. We're tryin to put something together. Might just come over and enjoy the lad based activities.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Not trying to scare away any teams, but you know Chunky Love has no fear when it comes to gettin a shark in the boat??? This is an unedited photo taken while Team Chunky Love was shark fishing. I know it may be disturbing...but...

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## konz

I remember that trip!


----------



## IanR

whats the lineup so far?


----------



## FenderBender

Me and Ian are in....


----------



## sniper




----------



## Snatch it

NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Your not my friend anymore Sniper.:moon


----------



## -=Desperado=-

LOL i might actually get in on this if i can find some reliable people and no cancels.any boat size restrictions?


----------



## User6882

hey will im done if u need a boatmate


----------



## Realtor

Fat Jax is in......


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *sniper (9/22/2009)*


just dont start photo shopping hot dog eating and nipple biting.they were enough the way they were.ol tight jean wearing clayolicious getting the trash talk in early i see.


----------



## FenderBender

> *-=Desperado=- (9/22/2009)*LOL i might actually get in on this if i can find some reliable people and no cancels.any boat size restrictions?


do it, after the trash talking about the tiny shark that won it last time its time to put up


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa! You said last spring about getting in Will...you really going to this time??? And no...no boat restrictions. BAsically no rules other than have fun and drink beer...I mean try and catch a shark!


----------



## sniper

save your bail money Clay, here comesanother PFF shark tourney.


----------



## Clay-Doh

Ha! Seems these always lead to bad things.....hmmmm...



You and April in Dereck?


----------



## sniper

> *
> You and April in Dereck?*


*

Wow that wording is horrible. Usually the other way around. 

Gonna have to see. I have 3 exams the week after. One on Monday , one on Tuesday and a final on friday. I am ussualy not worth a damn after one of these for a few days. I will most likely show my face out there and have a beer at least.*


----------



## User6882

is anybody gona be generous enough to let me tag along with them?


----------



## Clay-Doh

Hey Brandon...I got room to get you and your tent and gear to the island if you want, but unfortunately not enough room to fish. Were you looking for a crew to get in with and fish it?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

were gonna fish it.you guys really are going to have to bring in some bigger sharks.at least 2 feet over a fetus.its gonna be pownage just for shits n giggles.where is the sign up


----------



## User6882

> *Clay-Doh (9/25/2009)*Hey Brandon...I got room to get you and your tent and gear to the island if you want, but unfortunately not enough room to fish. Were you looking for a crew to get in with and fish it?


yea man im tryin to get on with a team, not looking too well tho.. might just come drink


----------



## FenderBender

i hope ya'll are as ready for this as i am


----------



## Clay-Doh

For sure teams are



My Crew and I



Realtor and Hired Hand



Josh and Ian



Getsome



Will



Jjams



Fishwerks



Bamagirl



Reel happy MAy get back in, and Bohunter may, and the Great sam roberts is comming, waiting to here if hes entering.



Were lookin good!



Waiting to see who else


----------



## User6882

im in on wills team


----------



## JoshH

Fishwerks is in!


----------



## FenderBender

bump for increased participation!


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Clay-doh,

I calledmy friend in MIlton tonight and we MIGHT be on for Saturday Mid Day through the night. Im in Mississippi this week so I cant pay, Ill know more as of tomorrow. Can we pay at the Site or just if we catch something worth while! LOL 

Im a native of MILTON for 38 years..... Is Ft McRea the West side of the pass? If so can you shoot up a google image and mark the beach side yall gonna be on cause I have no freakin clue. Im freshwater remember.... LOL 

I read something of Frozen sharks... So this has happened before? Hmmmmmmmmm

Steve

WE NEED A MAP!


----------



## BOHUNTER1

Can you use a RED SNAPPER for shark bait if it never leaves the water????


----------



## jjam

> *FenderBender (9/28/2009)*bump for increased participation!


*"Team Lost Bound Train" looking to sign up and takeall the$$$$..:moon*

*Jimmy*


----------



## Bamagirl325

We are in too. Clay check is in the mail.


----------



## FenderBender

> *BOHUNTER1 (9/28/2009)*Clay-doh,
> 
> I calledmy friend in MIlton tonight and we MIGHT be on for Saturday Mid Day through the night. Im in Mississippi this week so I cant pay, Ill know more as of tomorrow. Can we pay at the Site or just if we catch something worth while! LOL
> 
> Im a native of MILTON for 38 years..... Is Ft McRea the West side of the pass? If so can you shoot up a google image and mark the beach side yall gonna be on cause I have no freakin clue. Im freshwater remember.... LOL
> 
> I read something of Frozen sharks... So this has happened before? Hmmmmmmmmm
> 
> Steve
> 
> WE NEED A MAP!




Yes Mcrae is on the west side of the pass you can't miss it. You will see 2 jetties running west to east coming off the beach there, just behind them is Mcrae. I wish I could help you with a map, but its easy!


----------



## User6882

yea man ray charles could find it lol


----------



## fishn4real

> *FenderBender (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *BOHUNTER1 (9/28/2009)*
> 
> *but its easy*!
> 
> 
> 
> Except for how shallowit is. You have to be very careful if you have never navigated into that area. There is a very narrow channel that runs from the pass into the area where everyone congregates, so I would suggest that you follow someone in the first time.
> 
> Hope to see you there.
Click to expand...


----------



## FenderBender

Agreed on the extreme shallow spots, I forgot to mention that. By all means don't try and find it at night the first time, you WILL run aground. But in the daytime, you can see the channel preety clearly and the water clarity is usually such that you can see where its too shallow to run in. Best bet, follow someone else in. How much water does your boat draw?


----------



## FenderBender

here is a aerial of Ft. Mcree. The red arrow points to the beach where the campout will be where you will anchor your boat. The green arrow shows the path you would take from east to west through the pass to navigate the shallow channel. Hope this helps.


----------



## Clay-Doh

As said, watch the shallow water Print this picture and take it with you for reference. I do not recomend trying to get in at night if you have never navigated this. You definately want to do it in the daytime where you can planely see the deep water cut to get in, and mark your trail on your GPS for when you come back in or out at dark and you will be fine.

Everyone will be easy to spot, we will be on channel 68, and when you smell the distinct smell of BS... you will know you have found your friends!


----------



## FenderBender

Clay... always gotta one up me with the fancy map... bla bla bla I like mine


----------



## Clay-Doh

And Bohunter, yes you can pay saturday when you come in, just as long as you call me and at least leave a message by friday 4pm (official start time) if you are in or not. Hope you can man!!


----------



## Clay-Doh

Haa haa...I like yers too Josh..didnt see it when I was editing and posting mine


----------



## matthewy8

i sure hope i can get to go. i wanna meet some new people!!!


----------



## -=Desperado=-

I hope this changes.i doubt anyone isgoing to wanna fish it



FRIDAY NIGHT

WEST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 15 TO

20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL

WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS

THROUGH THE NIGHT. 



SATURDAY

NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND 10 

KNOTS DURING THE DAY AND EVENING...THEN BECOMING NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT.

SEAS DECREASING TO 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO 

ROUGH BECOMING A LIGHT CHOP.



SUNDAY

NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AROUND

15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.


----------



## User6882

well this might suck


----------



## BananaTom

> *-=Desperado=- (9/29/2009)*I hope this changes.i doubt anyone isgoing to wanna fish it
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHT
> WEST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 15 TO
> 20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
> WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
> THROUGH THE NIGHT.
> 
> SATURDAY
> NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND 10
> KNOTS DURING THE DAY AND EVENING...THEN BECOMING NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT.
> SEAS DECREASING TO 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO
> ROUGH BECOMING A LIGHT CHOP.
> 
> SUNDAY
> NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AROUND
> 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.


_*I sure hope it is not another BIG wind for you guys,like that last time!!!!!*_

*A north wind will keep the waves down for close to shore sharkin'*


----------



## matthewy8

> *BigBrandon89 (9/29/2009)*well this might suck




no way man. itll work. have some faith...


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *BananaTom (9/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> *-=Desperado=- (9/29/2009)*I hope this changes.i doubt anyone isgoing to wanna fish it
> 
> 
> 
> FRIDAY NIGHT
> 
> WEST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH 15 TO
> 
> 20 KNOTS AFTER MIDNIGHT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
> 
> WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO ROUGH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS
> 
> THROUGH THE NIGHT.
> 
> 
> 
> SATURDAY
> 
> NORTHEAST WINDS 15 TO 20 KNOTS BECOMING NORTH AROUND 10
> 
> KNOTS DURING THE DAY AND EVENING...THEN BECOMING NORTHEAST OVERNIGHT.
> 
> SEAS DECREASING TO 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY TO
> 
> ROUGH BECOMING A LIGHT CHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> SUNDAY
> 
> NORTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING EAST AROUND
> 
> 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*I sure hope it is not another BIG wind for you guys,like that last time!!!!!*_
> 
> 
> 
> *A north wind will keep the waves down for close to shore sharkin'*
Click to expand...



my shark grounds start at 17 miles out.


----------



## User6882

so hows that gona work for us will?


----------



## -=Desperado=-

> *BigBrandon89 (9/29/2009)*so hows that gona work for us will?




ill still fish it in the bertram but not sure if the others will want to.have to see if it changes.something tells me its gonna be rough .clay will probably reschedule if its 2-4.i have fished that boat 2-4 and its pretty shitty for the driver but not to bad on the deck.Well just blow thru it till we get to where were going and set an anchor out anyway.


----------



## User6882

be like rubber duckies in a wavepool lol


----------



## sniper

to be safe going into Ft Mcree at night , go around the sand island to the other side. easier if it is your first time.


----------



## HighCotton

<DIV class="tm10 b">Friday</DIV>South winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to around 15 knots. Seas building to 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop becoming choppy. Numerous showers and thunderstorms. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Friday Night</DIV>West winds around 15 knots becoming north 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough. Scattered showers and thunderstorms through the night. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Saturday</DIV>Northeast winds 15 to 20 knots becoming north around 10 knots during the day and evening...then becoming northeast overnight. Seas decreasing to 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways choppy to rough becoming a light chop. </DIV><DIV class="tm10 b">Sunday</DIV>Northeast winds 10 to 15 knots becoming east around 15 knots. Seas 2 to 4 feet. Bays and coastal waterways a light chop. </DIV></DIV></DIV>I may run out there for a while & visit ... looks kinda bumpy for the weekend though ... big fish might come out of the bay.</DIV>


----------



## sniper

*YUCK!!! :sick *

*that don't look good for this weekend*


----------



## FenderBender

it will be fine, if we have to stick close to shore due to north wind thats just fishing... its October, its that time of year. we're not gonna get too many more 1 to 2' days on a weekend. as long as there isn't a small craft advisory it should be game on  or we can test our mettle with the bay sharks


----------



## aerialjc

If anyone is looking for a bonita, I have one 21.5 inches and on ice. I caught it yesterday and wont be able to make the tourney.


----------



## CCC

Glad I bought the 15" tent stakes, looks like I will need them with that wind.


----------



## User6882

might need some 6 ft pieces of rebar


----------



## Realtor

http://www.usairnet.com/cgi-bin/launch/code.cgi?Submit=Go&sta=KNPA&model=avn&state=FL


----------



## reelhappy

i can't make it this time. (money, broken raft, no team) but anyway. i have a frozen baraccuda (i was saving for the event) if anybody wants it you are welcome to it! you can pm me or post up and arrange a pickup. good luck to to all. will try again in the spring one. see ya!

scot


----------



## FenderBender

*Looking better...:hotsun*



*TODAY*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST THEN
SOUTH 10 TO 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. 

*TONIGHT*
SOUTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND
COASTAL WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP.

*FRIDAY*
SOUTHWEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHWEST TO WEST
AROUND 15 KNOTS IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT TO MODERATE CHOP EARLY BECOMING MOSTLY CHOPPY IN
THE AFTERNOON. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*FRIDAY NIGHT*
WEST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING BECOMING NORTH
AROUND 15 KNOTS LATE. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS A
LIGHT TO MODERATE CHOP BECOMING MOSTLY CHOPPY LATE. SCATTERED SHOWERS
AND THUNDERSTORMS.

*SATURDAY*
NORTH WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS BECOMING NORTHEAST IN THE
LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL
WATERWAYS A LIGHT CHOP. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SATURDAY NIGHT*
NORTHEAST WINDS AROUND 10 KNOTS. SEAS 1 TO 3 FEET.
BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS SMOOTH. SCATTERED SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS. 

*SUNDAY*
EAST WINDS AROUND 15 KNOTS BECOMING SOUTHEAST IN THE
AFTERNOON. SEAS 2 TO 4 FEET. BAYS AND COASTAL WATERWAYS CHOPPY. 
SCATTERED SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## CCC

Yea, I am afraid we are going to get WETTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT, thank god I water proofed the tent real good !


----------



## konz

The best tent spikes out there are the screw in the dirt kind that people chain their dogs too. Trust me they work way better than the long strait spikes out there. After a night of constantly putting the tent back up.......i bought 8 of those screw spikes andit's never happened since! I highly recomend using them!!!


----------



## reelhappy

hey going to the oval tonight for a beer. dose anybody want that cuda?

makes for real good shark bait!

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh

Dang I woulda took that cuda. Too far to drive though...if you still got it tommorow and I can hook up with you Pebnsacola or Gulf Breeze area Scott?



Anyways...My team is still down, Will, (Despaerado) is still down, Fenderbender is still down...everybody still in it to win it?


----------



## reelhappy

hey clay it's yours! i can meet you after 3pm. somewhere! you owe me a beer!

scot


----------



## Clay-Doh

Rock on. 3 pm Ill be MBT or macs marina area. Last stop picking up tanks before loading the baot. Sound good? PM me your number.....lost my phone a while ago and all my #'s


----------



## FishnLane

Dang, I should have made arrangements and could have taken to Clay. toooo late now...

Good to see ya again Scot. and really good beer and supper. Also thanks KONZ for the tent. I forgot to tell ya i did find the dog stakes at Dollar General for $2 / piece. The DO WORK>

Lane


----------



## -=Desperado=-

We will See you guys out there tonight.All the guys fishing with me call my cell phone at 3 oclock and i will tell you where to meet up and what to bring.Gonna be a sad day for Team Chunky poop when we roll into the measure in with our fish.LOL RIP Team Chunky poop.


----------



## CCC

WEAR showed last night on the radar a SMALL THIN band of rain approaching late this morning or around noon to give us 50% chance decreasing to 30% on Fri. evening with 0% chance on Sat. I think we may get wet Fri. morning or afternoon, but after that is smooth sailing, with it back up to 50% on Sun.


----------



## sniper

After looking at NOAA again I don't think April and are gonna go out there for this one. Good luck everyone. Be safe and stay dry take lots of photos.


----------



## konz

> *FishnLane (10/1/2009)*Dang, I should have made arrangements and could have taken to Clay. toooo late now...
> 
> Good to see ya again Scot. and really good beer and supper. Also thanks KONZ for the tent. I forgot to tell ya i did find the dog stakes at Dollar General for $2 / piece. The DO WORK>
> 
> Lane


No problem at all!


----------



## Clay-Doh

And the trash talking has begun! 

Well...we will see what happens wqhen the 2 biggest asses on the forum get together on the same boat and try to catch a shark.....haa haa! oke If the gulf is too ruff for us to get out, it's anybodys tourney...if we can get out...I know where a 9 to 10 foot PISSED oFF bull is hangin out...and we are gonna dive and spear and get him riled up and then catch him...Team Chunky Love will reign supreme!:letsdrink

We're on!!

For anybody that don't know this is our boat...










We will be dropping off gear friday around 5pm..and headin out to catch a winning shark, diving saturday morning and spearfishing to attract a winning shark if we don't get one over night, and be back in around 2 or 3 pm saturday.

Can't wait!


----------



## Redfish

Heading Out Right Now See Ya'll out there:letsparty:letsparty


----------



## mud shovel

hey guys i hate to chime in late like this but it looks like i will be able to come out there 

only problem is boat is still down any chance i might catch a ride with someone i can kick in for gas or what ever lookin to get out either tonight or early im am tomorrow i can meet anywhere shoreline, texar, or chico what ever i just dont wanna miss this 

also if anyone wants to head to fort pickens to catch a ride i have night owl pass but my van doesnt lock so if someone is around 9th and tippin and wants to share a ride to the fort we can ride in your vehicle can kick in for gas also

its just methe old ladyis on the blink this week 

richie 393 0267


----------

